# bed rails for mattress on the floor?



## mamalanza (Aug 16, 2008)

My 16-m.o. twins sleep together on a futon mattress on the floor, and one or the other is constantly rolling off. They don't get hurt, and sometimes don't even wake up, but mostly they fuss and need one of us to come help them get resettled. We could really do without the extra wake-ups! Does anyone know of a bed rail that will work with a mattress on the floor? I've been cyber-browsing, and several of the options say they must be installed with a mattress and box spring.

I'm open to any and all creative suggestions for helping these two wigglers stay asleep on the bed!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

We have this one: http://www.amazon.com/BedBugz-Portab.../dp/B000KYJ2E6

And it works (no boxspring needed), though for kids that old I'd consider a bed "rail" of firm pillows. Even rolled blankets under the edge of the sheet might be enough to kinda roll the kid back into the bed


----------



## Rippette (Apr 14, 2008)

Since my son has been sleeping in his bed (only about a foot off the floor) I have used a rolled up comforter that we don't use anymore (full size) and tucked it under the sheet. It has worked great! I have also used a round pillow (I don't know the name, but its a decorative pillow) and put it under the sheets and it works well too.

Ok, just pulled up the previous link and it's basically the same thing as that. Just cheaper


----------



## simojen (Aug 20, 2009)

We have found nothing works as well as couch back cushions. They have the right weight that our little wiggler can't push and the width that he can't roll over. Where we live IKEA has a "as is" bin and you can find odd couch cushions and covers. The also make wicked fort building tools and lounging cushions. Our couches have no leaning support but our floor bed is safe.


----------



## kimberjeb (Jan 23, 2008)

Someone recently told me that they got a couple of pool noodles and put them under the sheets on each side of their 17 month old. It was just enough of a hump not to go over, but very inexpensive and convenient.


----------

